

DC Comics Launches Digital Publishing - mikecane
http://dcu.blog.dccomics.com/2010/06/23/for-immediate-release-dc-comics-launches-digital-publishing/

======
Adrock
I was really surprised by how much I enjoy Marvel's iPhone app. I was
concerned that the small screen size would detract from the experience, but
they managed to make it into an asset by carefully scripting the transition
from panel to panel. In particularly large panels with important details, they
start zoomed in on the detail and then pan out to reveal the full frame.

------
ra88it
Wow. I've been waiting for a way to buy some Vertigo comics since I bought my
iPad. I'm thrilled that they decided to go with Comixology (makers of the
Marvel iPhone app). I'm going to grab the first copy of Neil Gaiman’s Sandman
as soon as I get home tonight!

------
csarva
Interesting. I thought only Apple could sell digital content in apps on their
platform. That's why Amazon doesn't let you buy books directly from the Kindle
app. Has it changed recently?

~~~
ra88it
Apple introduced in-app purchasing with iOS version 3 (if memory serves). So
this sort of thing has been possible for about a year. Not sure why Amazon
hasn't taken advantage of this.

